# Vape Swop Meet



## Hardtail1969 (23/1/17)

Hi,

Was wondering, who would like to meetup in gauteng (venue central), to have a swop meet on a saturday/sunday?

Bring your old gear, and swop for or with someone else, or just sell?



Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/1/17)

I really like this idea


----------



## Hardtail1969 (23/1/17)

We can arrange a venue, refreshments and tables and chairs, maybe some vendors wanna jump in too

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (23/1/17)

Has anyone attempted such a meeting before? 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (23/1/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Has anyone attempted such a meeting before?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Not that I know of.


----------



## Deckie (23/1/17)

I'll be in


----------



## Hardtail1969 (23/1/17)

Thanks. 

I had hoped for more of a response, so as to better identify a venue for such a meeting in gauteng.

I think i will look in midrand and centurion area for a start

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## De_Stroyer (23/1/17)

Cool idea man


----------



## PSySpin (23/1/17)

Sounds like a great idea


----------



## Rafique (23/1/17)

run a poll and see the response

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (23/1/17)

Id be interested


----------



## kittyjvr1 (26/1/17)

That sounds good but why do we all ways have to travel so far to a vape meet why not close by in johannesburg

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (26/1/17)

@kitty... this is why i am trying to find a central venue or place that will work for this? So why not help by proposing a place? Or finding out if there is one we can use?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (26/1/17)

I don't have anything to swap / sell, however I would be keen to just meet up with some fellow vapers if I am free.

I feel that more notice would be good though.


----------



## Hardtail1969 (26/1/17)

Well, when i have found a place, then i will advise on here, well in advance of the date, so all have ample time to book the date.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Salamander (26/1/17)

A swop meet is a brilliant idea. Many other hobbies have them and they are very well supported


----------



## De_Stroyer (26/1/17)

Dros in Midrand,
half way between JHB people and PTA people ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hardtail1969 (26/1/17)

@destroyer.. sounds like a good plan. I shall contact them and find out if they are amenable

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## darryn.britton (26/1/17)

Also don't really have stuff to sell/swap but may well buy some stuff and it'd be epic to meet fellow vapers!
+1 for Dros Midrand.


----------



## kittyjvr1 (28/1/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> @kitty... this is why i am trying to find a central venue or place that will work for this? So why not help by proposing a place? Or finding out if there is one we can use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Try HO2 phillip is the owner 8 think he will help you its in boksburg

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (29/1/17)

@kitty... tx i shall have a look

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/1/17)

There are some guys organising a diy vape meet at the end of every month.
Just a suggestion but maybe ask if yous can join forces but have two diffrent sections to the meet?


----------



## Cor (29/1/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I had hoped for more of a response, so as to better identify a venue for such a meeting in gauteng.
> 
> ...


i would say centurion its closer for allot of student vapers who use petroll cash to buy vape stufffsss lol ile be ther


----------



## MrDeedz (30/1/17)

Im in. sounds like a kewl idea. I know the Managers of Capellos and Ferreiras in Boksburg. Let me know whats the Venue plans


----------



## WackSack (1/2/17)

Awesome idea

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------

